# pressure front flips



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

ok so i wanna learn a pressure front flip for a rail jam we are throwing on oct 17, that and all my friends say i cant do it. ive been reading and mostly every one is saying the hardest thing to do is commit, and also to try it on a trampoline first. any other tips? also what about some tips on taking that into or off of a box i think the set up is going to be a flat down box, i was hoping to throw it off or maybe at the tranny? thanks for any tips


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

just learn how to nollie and throw your weight forward after that it's nothing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

i feel like it is easy but your definitely make it sound real easy, iam going to start messing around with it tomorrow, thanks for being the first person that didnt hate on the idea


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

floridarider303 said:


> thanks for being the first person that didnt hate on the idea


Dont worry, BA hates you, your mom, and every person that you ever looked at. He does however love telling people what to do


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been reading about how to kick some ass, and I've watched a bunch of movies. Quite frankly, that doesn't mean that I'm going to disprove my friends who say I can't beat up Mayweather, but HEY! 

Front flips are much easier for me, than back flips. I found that if you just start practicing small, with a lil kicker into some powder, it's easy as fuck to learn. But, since you're in Florida, I dunno what the fuck you're gonna do. haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

im not in florida im from florida, ill be shredin keystone breck and a-bay all year


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Easiest way I think is to tame dog (straight over the nose) and find a nice little cornice or drop into some powder (still feels funky on kickers). Easiest way i've found to teach people..

Get them to try it, with your board off on the flat, to get used to the movement/commitment teaching them to lift up their lead foot and bring their body weight onto their back foot then use the momentum to launch forward also using there upper body (think of a cartwheel or bowling a cricket ball) to frontflip (or lincoln flip) on the flat

Next step is to take this to the cornice and have them frontflip off without their board, once they feel comfortable with the commitment and movement, some nice big nollies off the drop/cornice is good, to get a feel for landing and the take off on the nose.

Then go the whole way, people often have trouble with timing, you want to start the press 1-2 metres before the drop and then try to slam your nose onto the very edge of the drop to get the right timing, other problems seem to be upper body staying still (you can tell them to try to touch the base of the board under the nose (side note: looks sweet if they can get the grab too). Pretty easy trick once you get over the commitment

Next step is to start getting spinny with them, start experimenting with bringing your arm down for the frontflip over one side of of your board and eventually 45o between nose and centre of bindings.

Awesome trick thats easier than it looks by a long shot.


----------

